# SF 6PN Isn't Marked – Should I Get It Laser-Engraved?



## lightlover (Jun 5, 2015)

Should I get “6PN” laser-engraved on it, using the same size and style of font? As it's a vintage product, I don't want to commit a sacrilege upon it.

There aren't any identifying signs or visible differences between the 6PN and a standard 6P - except this one has 2 O-rings at the tailcap end – apparently, many 6PN’s don’t even have two. 
Due to its rarity it’s display only: it’s been smiled-at A LOT, but not much more. (Beamed-at?). 

Say if on the body, I get 6PN engraved next to the existing serial number. 
The tailcap is already engraved with "SUREFIRE USA" and "WWW.SUREFIRE.COM" so the serial No and 6PN could be squeezed between them. 
And for the head, I could engrave the serial number and 6PN on one of the hex sides, where the hex’s (approximately) line up with the serial number etc. engravings. 

To me, it’s a bit annoying that the 6PN’s weren’t ever distinguished by some kind of ID sign or symbol. 
Why didn’t SF do that – perhaps they were produced (tested) in small and occasional quantities, so there wasn’t any spare time on the laser-engraving machine?


----------



## archimedes (Jun 5, 2015)

I would think that permanent modification would only decrease any collectible value ... 

And without the box & papers, it might be difficult or impossible to even identify as a 6PN, versus a common 6P ... ?


----------



## lightlover (Jun 5, 2015)

archimedes said:


> I would think that permanent modification would only decrease any collectible value ...



Yes, I feel a responsibility to "The Flashlight People Of The Future". Seriously! 
That's why I stopped before doing it - this inexpensive laser-engraving chance came up, and I'm liking the idea.



archimedes said:


> ... it might be difficult or impossible to even identify as a 6PN, versus a common 6P ... ?



I have the box & papers still (glad I saved them ~12 years ago) but otherwise, it's just another 6P. 
I'd like to mark it as different in some way - as I think the factory should have done. :scowl:
Anyone else with views on this - either way - talk me out of it? Or into it? 

I did think of just engraving the body, but the 6PN's were tested for the certification as a set of head-body-tail. 

I got a good deal on it, so I don't know if the "N-grade" came at a premium: did SF charge more?


----------



## m4a1usr (Jul 5, 2015)

lightlover said:


> so I don't know if the "N-grade" came at a premium: did SF charge more?



That's a good question since Surefire would had to do a hydro pressure immersion test. My guess is that since the "N" designation was meant for Navy or Dive tested/ certification it might have been due to meeting some Govt. contract and there ended up being leftovers for either warranty or meeting contract requirements prior to the DD250 being signed.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 26, 2015)

Don't add markings. And if you do, place it in a spot nobody will readily see. 

Sleeper products are cool! And if you have the papers...


----------



## sgt253 (Sep 26, 2015)

I can tell you that I too own a 6PN. I am the original owner. The only difference between it and a 6P is its two tail cap o rings. The other markings are the same. I personally will never change it from the factory condition. My two cents.


----------



## monanza (Sep 26, 2015)

No way. Don't mark it in any way. If you must identify it in some way, then get a Delrin ring made to go between the tailcap and the body and engrave that instead. Keep you collectible SF pristine. I keep thinking SF had something like that for lanyard attachment but for the 6P, they were metal not Delrin. The Aviator has one for its tailcap but it is too small for the 6P. Anyway, keep it in Factory-fresh condition as others have suggested.


----------

